# Chicken legs?



## jasperspoo (Feb 25, 2011)

Jasper eats pre-made raw (haven't got up the courage to go out on my own with feeding raw) and he also gets some raw meaty bones. I was wondering if something like chicken legs would be appropriate as well? Would they be too small for a spoo? He's not a gulper at all, but I worry about it being too small for him. If I did give him a chicken leg, would you remove the skin, or give it to him (he could stand to gain a few lbs) 

Thanks!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I have never given just the leg, but lots of leg quarters. I would leave the skin on. I understand your fear! I was so afraid at first. I am glad I did it, Carley loves eating raw.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

An experienced raw eater can handle legs just fine, as they know to chew. For a dog new to raw, however, I would feel more comfortable feeding the entire leg quarter for a spoo. Leave the skin on, no problem.

That knobby end of the drumstick used to worry me, too. But even my Italian Greyhound can handle one just fine.

--Q


----------



## jasperspoo (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. They are whole 'legs', as in thigh plus drumstick. I'm not a huge meat eater myself, so to me leg is anything below the body, but I should have been more specific. Jasper is very good with bones and has had them as 'chews' even when he was on kibble, so it sounds like they'd be okay for him with supervision of course. Any tips on things to watch for as he eats?

The chicken 'legs' are on an amazing sale this week at the local grocery store, so if he's able to eat them, I thought I'd stock up!


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

I feed all my dogs raw leg quarters. I had some puppies that were licking on raw chicken before their eyes opened. If I have a dog that is a gulper I freeze the leg quarter and that teaches them how to chew. I call it a chicksicle.


----------

